# 1966 lemans tail panel



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of a supplier that has 1966 Lemans tail panel. all I find listed are for GTO's


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

don't think you will find one made, will need to find a donor maybe someone here has one from a parts car....


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

If ya find one see if they have 2. Thankfully mine is repairable. This one panel has probablly been the start of many cloning them into GTO's


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hunt down a guy on PY Forum...screen name : LAMNAS, he might be able to help you. Eric


----------

